
Nobody knows what an 850% increase is, so please stop saying it - samirelanduk
https://samireland.com/writing/percent-increase/
======
pmdulaney
I was prepared to argue with Mr Ireland but he's right.

Just be careful how you word it -- and I'm not sure "relative increase" adds
any clarity.

"It's 9.5 times bigger than it used to be."

